
We've Created SMS Number Verifier – Free Disposable SMS Numbers – Tor Supported - Upmasked
https://github.com/upmasked/number-verifier
======
Normille
I like this idea in principle as it saves trawling round the intarwebs, trying
to find a disposable number.

The trouble is, this app is only as good as the services it hooks into and, in
my experience with all these sites, the fake numbers on offer are blacklisted
pretty quickly. And with [currently] only two providers included, both of
which have a very limited amount of numbers available, the chances of getting
a number that's any use are slim.

[I've already tried 3 of the Upmasked numbers on FB and they were all
blacklisted straight away].

------
Upmasked
There are a lot of apps that require SMS verification for using their service
nowadays. Examples are Discord, Facebook, Uber, WeChat, Google & more.

That’s why we released SMS Number Verifier. Using a fake phone number to
receive verification messages prevents the risk of putting your phone number
out there.

Fully open-source as well, PRs are open.

~~~
Upmasked
Let us know what countries you would like added for our own provider, and
we’ll be adding more.

------
URfejk
I have beaten you to it by 5 minutes.

:)

~~~
Upmasked
My bad, thanks for supporting

~~~
URfejk
I have deleted it, as you are the official author of it.

Otherwise, I would politely ask you to remove your post.

:)

Have a nice day!

